# Age when you joined EMS



## fortsmithman (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 40.  I've been at it since feb of this year.


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 19, 2008)

It was 23 for me.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> I was 40.  I've been at it since feb of this year.



I was just about to turn 19 when I started EMT. Now Im 20, Ill be done with Medic in March.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 22, been at it for 5 years


----------



## FF2EMT (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 16 been at it for 5 years..


----------



## Buzz (Oct 19, 2008)

20. Wish I'd gotten involved earlier though.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 17, became a paid EMT for the county shortly after 18th birthday. Immediately went to paramedic school, became a paid medic for the county when I was 19.

Been a medic now since 1995, so I have been doing this EMS stuff for about 16 years.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 19, 2008)

30, been doing it for 9 years.


----------



## imurphy (Oct 19, 2008)

16 when I started vols in 1996. Mistakenly thought I'd stay being an IT Engineer. Then when I was 21 I moved to paid EMS.


----------



## reaper (Oct 19, 2008)

Started at 18, Been in it now for 19 years. (Dang, that is getting up there in years)


----------



## piranah (Oct 19, 2008)

started my emt when i was 17..got my ticket and started paid and vollie along with medic school...now im 19 and im done with medic school in a week


----------



## whitecrossknight (Oct 19, 2008)

Started EMT class right after I turned 19 in '06.  Just started medic school last July.


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 20 when I took my Basic EMT class...was 22 when I started paramedic school (I was 23 when I finished).


----------



## Scout (Oct 19, 2008)

10, started at a vol group in my community doign first aid classes and the occasional match and stuff.


Do we get  a prise for oldest and youngest, maybe recognition of self pitty?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 19, 2008)

Moses and I were in Medical Explorers together and I started working full time in ER when I was 14, he went on to another career. You add the math.....


R/r 911


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Oct 19, 2008)

Started when I was 26 still at it 18 years later.


----------



## NJN (Oct 19, 2008)

Started at 15, been at it a year and a half.


----------



## karaya (Oct 19, 2008)

Seventeen for me.  That was 33 years ago.

Ray


----------



## abriggs (Oct 19, 2008)

32. Just started.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 19, 2008)

19.

Plus 10 Characters.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 19, 2008)

Started EMT the day after I turned 18. 

Started Medic last Oct, and will hit the streets as one, God willing, before Halloween. B)


----------



## ErinCooley (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 30 when I decided to go back to school, 31 when I got my first job and will be 32 when I start paramedic school (33 when I'm done)

I swear that I'm the oldest EMT-I in the state of Georgia!!!


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 19, 2008)

33 when I started as a volunteer;   10 years,  4 as a medic


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 19, 2008)

I celebrated my 27th birthday during EMT class.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 19, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> I was 30 when I decided to go back to school, 31 when I got my first job and will be 32 when I start paramedic school (33 when I'm done)
> 
> I swear that I'm the oldest EMT-I in the state of Georgia!!!



So paramedic school is 1 yr in the USA i gather.  Here in Canada it's 2 yrs one for a paramedic program.


----------



## gillysaurus (Oct 19, 2008)

Passed my NREMT practical on my 20th birthday. That was a good present 

I'm glad I waited until after I was 18 and had a year of university under my belt before starting my EMT. I wouldn't have been ready for it straight out of high school like some of y'all!


----------



## IrishEMT (Oct 19, 2008)

Started ride-alongs at 15 and a sophomore in high school and was certified 8 months later when I was 16 during the summer before my junior year. I'm 19 now, so it will be 4 years this December.


----------



## mikie (Oct 19, 2008)

Basic licensed by 2 months into my 18th birfday.


----------



## 7of9 (Oct 19, 2008)

51

Still got about 30 years left to practise yet. Been around it my whole life though. Grandfather taught me how to suture (stitch, in his words) hockey players way back in the 60'; but never let me practise the art.....much.

Difference is now I have real tickets to show....and I get paid for it.

Beats the legal field anyday.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 19, 2008)

29, and that was ten years ago.


----------



## HeavyCrow (Oct 19, 2008)

I turned 41 just a few days before I finished Basic class back in the summer. I am a vol with a great dept now and hope to do intermediate starting Jan 09 and then medic school 2010. Who says you cant teach an old dog new tricks?!


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 19, 2008)

Bout 20........


----------



## MAC4NH (Oct 19, 2008)

I took my EMT-A class back in 1987.  That would have made me 25.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sorta ootched into it.*

First aid and lifesaver/dockhand: 19 y/o, started on birthday plus two.* This counts because the closest law enforcement and CDF was in Running Springs (out twenty minutes) and the local vollies were mostly summer folk and had no EMS mission. We were _it_.

Firefighter/EMT: 22/24 y/o respectively.

*That's when the Senior Lifesaver course included how to fight off Icthyosaurs)


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm somewhat of a late comer to the profession, (unless you count the lifeguard cert I had in 75), I went to PCP school two days after my 43rd birthday 7 1/2 years ago. I should finish my ACP course in about 6 months. (Only 854 hours to go).


----------



## marineman (Oct 19, 2008)

I really came all the way up from the bottom. Boyscout first aid merit badge and cpr/aed when I was 12, Red Cross life guard at 16, started first responder at 17 began responding at 18, EMT-B at 21 and now medic at 22 so I'm either still a greenhorn or been in it for 10 years depending how you look at it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 20, 2008)

*Got to love all of that time!*

Hmmmm.......  Now where is that paper and pencil so I can do the math..LOL !   I was 30 when I took my EMT class.   Still love it!!! KMG365!!!!^_^


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

I can count on one hand the number of people that started OLDER then me.  

36 when I started as an EMT.

40 when I started as a FF.  

Good thing I'm only a volunteer in the middle of nowhere because I'm too old to be starting this career back east.


----------



## Alexakat (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been at it for 3 years (started at age 36)...gawd, I'm old...


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

I wanted to start at age 16 but when you have a mom who has been a Nursing Supervisor and Nursing Administrator for 20yrs, it's kind of hard to tell her you want to be an EMT.  At 19 after finally begging enough and realizing I had nothing better to do with my time besides being a reservist she let me go to EMT school.  Now im 23 and loving the job.


----------



## Anomalous (Oct 21, 2008)

I took my first EMT class in 1979 @ 21 years old.  It was an EMT-A (A for Ambulance).  You could license as an EMT if you were not affiliated with an ambulance service or an EMT-A if you were.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2008)

I was 19 almost 20. Been at it a year now


----------



## apagea99 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been interested since I was 4 or 5......just started my first class last month.....I'll be 35 day after tomorrow lol 

There's no time like the present for beginning the rest of your life!


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was 17yo when finished EMT class

And 19 when finished Medic class


----------



## tatersalad (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll be 43 when I start the EMT-B class in January


----------



## PRP Firefighter (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been a ff for 25 years. I got my emt license in 85, let them expire. I completed the class this year so Im now a EMT once more.


----------



## NRCCEMTP26 (Oct 29, 2008)

reaper said:


> Started at 18, Been in it now for 19 years. (Dang, that is getting up there in years)



I was 17 when I started. been doing it for 15yrs


----------



## silver (Oct 29, 2008)

Took the class when I was almost 17. It's about a year and 2 months since then.

Pretty interesting to see that many of you have stuck with it since you were in your teens, and not bounced around careers aimlessly like kids now.


----------



## Paul (Oct 29, 2008)

58.  Received my EMT-B just a few months ago.  Will have ACLS, PALS, and PHTLS in a few months.  Then onward and upward.

Some think age is a barrier.  Its all in their heads.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 29, 2008)

I started EMT at 19, finished EMT at 20.  Been at it since May of this year.  Hope to have my medic before I'm 25.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my Basic at 42, Medic at 47.  Been doing ski patrol ski '86.

And loving all of it!


----------



## tatersalad (Oct 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> 58.  Received my EMT-B just a few months ago.  Will have ACLS, PALS, and PHTLS in a few months.  Then onward and upward.
> 
> Some think age is a barrier.  Its all in their heads.



absolutely


----------



## 2boss4 (Oct 29, 2008)

16... 17 maybe. i forget


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 29, 2008)

Started school when I was 18. Continuing on to medic now...


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh yeah?! Well I got my EMT-B in utero and my paramedic as soon as I could support my own head.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 30, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Oh yeah?! Well I got my EMT-B in utero and my paramedic as soon as I could support my own head.



Nice...Must've made your birth soooo much easier

"Hmmm..This uterus is quivering and getting smaller, better make my way out.  Guess I better dive it head first and keep this damned cord away from my gullet"


----------



## Kendall (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha! I've got you all beat!

Started volunteering at the tender age of *6* years old.

Just got my license as an EMR from Alberta College of Paramedics and I am now 17.

Have been working as an emergency sports therapist for 6 months and hope to have my EMT-A (roughly an American EMT-I) in the next year or so.


----------



## WIGOH (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be 42 when I start class in January. EMT-B Class.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 30, 2008)

I was 16 when I started volunteer firefighting, 20 when I became an I, going to medic school in april,


----------



## MJordan2121 (Oct 30, 2008)

26 for me.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 30, 2008)

21 when I finished EMT class 2 years ago, currently applying to medic school.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 31, 2008)

I was 25 when I took my original EMT class.....I just turned 37 and I'm planning on starting medic school this coming March.


----------



## schwing343 (Nov 1, 2008)

18 got my basic, now 21 getting medic


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 1, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> So paramedic school is 1 yr in the USA i gather.  Here in Canada it's 2 yrs one for a paramedic program.




Depends on the program...  the one I've been eyeballing at a tech college is about 18 months for EMT-I to Paramedic, but I've found a private class w/ highly recommended instructores that is 2-8 hour days per week for 11 months.  1 of the instructors for teh program that I'm attending is from the tech school... her students are the best medics that I know.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Nov 1, 2008)

14, been around for 4 years riding for 2.


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 1, 2008)

Depending on when I join and finish the basic class, I will either be 27 or 28.  Depends on if I go in January or May.


----------



## emtannie (Nov 2, 2008)

I was 30 when I started, and like others, I wish I had gotten into EMS sooner... I have been in for 12 years.

My mom says I started when I was 4 though.  We lived in a rural area, and a lady rolled her car just across the road from our farm... I saw it happen, ran in and told my mom, who ran out to see if she could do anything (she is a retired ER nurse)... she couldn't reach the driver, so she had me crawl in and she gave me instructions on what to do.  Now I look back at that and think of all the scene safety issues and all of the things that could have gone wrong....


----------



## dcap-btls (Nov 2, 2008)

It was 18 for me but now I have to go back to school for a re-cert mine expired while in the military


----------



## gcfd_rez31 (Nov 2, 2008)

started riding at 15 (sophomore in high school)
steady riding almost everyday for 1 1/2 years
slowed down a little bit - has been 2 years riding
getting EMT in 1 year (after turning 18)

B)


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 2, 2008)

dcap-btls said:


> It was 18 for me but now I have to go back to school for a re-cert mine expired while in the military



I love your username! In class, the instructor says "I've seen that in an outhouse, for a good time call..."

I got my license/cert when I was 21 and I'm 23 now. My fiance got his when he was 19, he'll be 25 in January.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Nov 3, 2008)

Finished my EMT-B when I was 18, been working as an EMT since, 21 now, hopefully medic school starting next fall.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I joined the fire explorer program at 15 and will be entering my EMT-B class at 22 and when I finish I will be 23


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 3, 2008)

23. I don't think I'll be in it for too long, hopefully I'll get into medical school this year or the next - I'd like to keep working in EMS through med school, tho, a buddy of mine did that and graduated without a dime in loans. He was a CCP, tho, and his tuition was like 3 grand a year, so that helped.


----------



## MedicPatrick (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not quite sure...it depends on how you define "joined EMS". 

Started doing observational ride-alongs at 15.

Started and finished Basic class at 18.

Started working as a Basic at 19.


----------



## rchristi (Nov 3, 2008)

First Responder with a Volunteer FF at 35.
Away from it for a long hiatus.
EMT Basic in an industrial setting at 55.
I was surprised how little difference there was in the two courses, and how quickly things came back to me.


----------



## 41 Duck (Nov 3, 2008)

FF at 18-20

...Hiatus...

EMS at 34.  Volly.
Entered paramedic school at 37.



Later!

--Coop


----------



## xfirehouse39x (Nov 4, 2008)

I grew up in the fire department. I was 14 when I joined. I am now 18 and work as an EMT. I am currently in Paramedic school.


----------



## Emtint08 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Age..*

Lord...I feel old.  I am about to turn 43.  Still feeling good.  Fell in love with emt school two years ago and have been sowing my wild oats ever since.  I am now in Intermediate school (x2) and am doing well.  Loving every minute of it.  I am going for the paramedic-RN program and its tough with two teenagers and a classroom full of youngsters.  I think I am the second oldest in my class.  Doesnt really bother me, though.  The older you are, the more you appreciate the education you get.  At least for me that is.  Although I have to move faster than I am now.  Right now I am a tech in an ER and looking to volunteer on a unit in my area eventually.  B)


----------



## NRNCEMT (Nov 5, 2008)

Took my EMT class --> Jan 07 - May 07.

Got my cert in late June, got on with a squad in July 07.

Have been working for over year so far as a Basic.

Started class when I was 21, turned 22 in class, am now 23.


----------



## wxduff (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm still in my EMT Class, at 18.

I've been ARC CPR and First Aid since I was about 14 though.


----------



## OminousFinding (Nov 6, 2008)

This a great thread to see all the different ages of people involved in EMS.

I've been doing this for just about a year. Started when I was almost 25, and I just turned 26. I'm trying to see how I can become employed as a FF within the next 2 years or so.

For now, I have a Bachelor's in Business and work one of those squishy corporate jobs. I can't stand it...this is a bad fit and it's not what I want to be doing with the rest of my life.


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 6, 2008)

EMT-I class at 18 right after high school and first job shortly there-after.  I'm 22 now, so that makes going on 4 years then.


----------



## aandjmayne (Nov 6, 2008)

lol.. leaving the legal field to go into emt.. any advice? Thanks ...


----------



## OminousFinding (Nov 6, 2008)

aandjmayne said:


> lol.. leaving the legal field to go into emt.. any advice? Thanks ...



There are many ways to "go into emt" as mentioned in another thread. What are your goals, and how much are you willing to sacrifice what you already have for what you really want to do? Since this is an "age" thread, do you think age will be an issue?

A couple of our volunteers....well, let's just say they've done very well in life and their "ship has already sailed" in terms of making a career out of EMS. They do it because they're retired (although, some are not retirement age). They bring very valuable experience to the program and are also great emt's/FF's as well. One thing they have in common: None of them do it for the money


----------



## aandjmayne (Nov 6, 2008)

no age is not an issue... im only 25 and I would trade everything I have to be an emt.. its what Ive wanted all my life.. and really.. I just posted this on here because I saw someone post that emt beats the legal field any day.. lol


----------

